# Air Travel - Not Good News



## KmH (Apr 6, 2017)

T u r b u l e n c e - will increase.

http://www.travelandleisure.com/blogs/trip-doctor-air-turbulence-set-to-increase-by-2050


----------



## Ryan (Apr 6, 2017)

That's impossible, climate change is fake.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 6, 2017)

Supposedly "the jury's still out" on global warming. Too bad step number one toward resolving the confusion is to kill all funding for further research. Must be nice to be a raving hypocrite at the beginning of a new era of anti-knowledge dark ages.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 7, 2017)

KmH said:


> T u r b u l e n c e - will increase.
> 
> http://www.travelandleisure.com/blogs/trip-doctor-air-turbulence-set-to-increase-by-2050


Not worried. With environmental protections being defunded, we all will be dead by 2050 by pollution and natural disasters.

Can't have turbulence if you are not alive!


----------



## RichardK (Apr 8, 2017)

The great scientist, Al Gore, predicted over ten years ago that the polar ice caps would have melted by now. So far, it has been predicted by "experts" to cause more hurricanes, less hurricanes, more severe weather, less severe weather, more rain, less rain, more droughts, floods, famine and the rise of terrorism. These people seem to know what the climate will be like in 50 years, but cannot predict the weather accurately for two weeks.


----------



## Eric S (Apr 8, 2017)

So...a politician predicted something might happen and because that did not occur, what? That just means that the politician's prediction did not come true; that's about all it means.

And I'd just point out that climatology and meteorology are related but distinct fields. An inaccurate weather forecast (meteorology) does not disprove climate predictions anymore than accurate weather forecasts prove climate predictions.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 8, 2017)

Who you gonna believe, educated and acclaimed Scientists or flim-flam con artists getting rich preaching nonsense to yahoos out in the sticks?( I heard/saw it on the computer or on Rushs' show or on Faux News! President Trump and Rick Perry wouldn't Lie to us!)

The scientific evidence is overwhelmibgly on the side of extreme climate change and ecological damage, no matter what the Koch Brother puppets claim now that they are in power in most governments.

You can look it up, seeing is believing! YMMV if youre one of the Modern Know Nothing Lemmings!


----------



## saxman (Apr 9, 2017)

RichardK said:


> The great scientist, Al Gore, predicted over ten years ago that the polar ice caps would have melted by now. So far, it has been predicted by "experts" to cause more hurricanes, less hurricanes, more severe weather, less severe weather, more rain, less rain, more droughts, floods, famine and the rise of terrorism. These people seem to know what the climate will be like in 50 years, but cannot predict the weather accurately for two weeks.


You realize that climate and weather are two totally different things. And please cite you sources that scientists have said "more storms" while others say "less storms. Weather is difficult to predict more than a week out. Predictions are pretty accurate, though a day or two out. As someone who has to look at weather forecasts and charts nearly everyday for my job, I can tell you they are pretty accurate. Sure things happen a little different every once in a while, but for the most part it's pretty close. Weather is extremely dynamic.

Climate is the overall weather patterns over a long period for a certain region. The climate in the desert in arid and dry. The climate in the mountains can be cold and snowy in the winter. The climate in the Gulf South is humid and hot in the summer with rain showers and storms fairly often.

It's a FACT that the average temperature of the globe is the highest it's been in the last few decades. Over time we can continue to study how the climate is changing based on average temperature, number and intensity of storms, snow patterns, etc.


----------



## railiner (Apr 9, 2017)

Another fact... a 68,000 GRT cruise ship (the Crystal Serenity), made the fabled journey through the Northwest Passage last August (and will repeat it this August)... something inconceivable just a short time back. Anyone that doesn't think the climate is warming, and the ice caps are melting, better think again...


----------



## Anderson (Apr 10, 2017)

By way of an analogy, predicting the weather a few weeks out is a bit like trying to guess what a random number generator will produce: If you don't have access to the seed for the RNG you're just guessing. This is actually something of why you'll often see forecasts that are about two weeks out sort-of regress to an adjusted mean (e.g. if you know the number is between 1 and 10, you should probably put your guess somewhere close to 5.5).

Climate prediction, on the other hand, is a bit like trying to pick the _average_ of that random number generator over a period of time that is further out, on the basis of a lot of previous data: Even if you don't have access to the seed, you can take a reasonable guess that's adjusted based on observations and probably get close.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Supposedly "the jury's still out" on global warming.


There is no doubt Earth's climate is changing (global warming).

Ice cores show that Earth's climate has always been variable with Earth's average temperature fluctuating up and down over time.

There are strong indications leaving little room for qualitative doubt that a variety of human technologies, mostly attributed to power production and consumption, constitute a significant contributing climate change factor that didn't exist before humans.

How much human activity contributes to the current climate change situation (global warming) is a parameter difficult to quantify.

However, one means to evaluate the human impact on climate is looking at carbon dioxide levels in the atmosphere over time.

Ice cores let us measure how the rate of carbon dioxide levels in the atmosphere have changed as the human population has grown and as human power production and consumption technologies have proliferated.

Note how dramatically controlling automobile exhaust emissions impacted air quality.

Note too how dramatically the elimination of lead additives to gasoline impacted the lead content in people's blood once lead was prohibited as an additive to gasoline.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clair_Cameron_Patterson#Campaign_against_lead_poisoning

If an impact from a solar system asteroid or comet doesn't make the human species extinct first, I predict human technology is the next most likely thing that will cause the extinction of the human species.


----------



## Carolina Special (Apr 13, 2017)

Well if you believe in climate change and are an AGR member, you can redeem your points for carbon offsets. 1,000 AGR points for 1,983 pounds of CO2. A "feel-good way to put your points to great use".

I won't be participating, but look forward to hearing from those who are.


----------

